# My ITV box has died!



## Bryher.scudamore (Feb 5, 2006)

My ITV box died some weeks ago and since then I have tried three different STBs but they don't want to talk to my adorable TiVo. I have been to the tiVo Portal site but that was last updated in Jan 2007 and I don't know which boxes on sale now are supported. I have an Alba STB8 - does anyone know if that is supported. On the portal site the last one mentioned was STBX3. My Labgear FV400 definitely doesn't want to know.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The standalone Sony Freeview box (VTX-D800U) seems to be about the best standalone Freeview box out there that is also supported by Tivo in terms of IR codes for the channel changes.

There aren't any new ones available but there seem to always be a number being sold on Ebay by people who have upgraded to inferior non Tivo PVRs that include some cheap and crappy built in Freeview tuner.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312888&page=2

and

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The Wharfedale LPDV832HDMI works and is supported - available here for £24.42
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/5012

www.tivocentral.co.uk also sell Tivo supported Freeview boxes IIRC


----------

